# Pymi pig!



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

From Facebook "pymatuning fishermen" 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3282450891784864&id=596779593685354


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You can see it's obviously a female and full of eggs.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah, and..............


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

So....


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

That's a nice fish would have been nice if that girl could have spawned. Still a nice fish though. Congrats


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch, especially for inland waters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Very small amount of natural production in Pymatuning so it doesn’t matter if you keep the females full of eggs.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Not my catch, just wanted to share since I seen it on FB and maybe not everyone is on FB or follow pymi fishermen


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice fish definitely a fatty


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I thought they stopped stocking walleye in pymatuning because there is plenty of natural reproduction.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

I know some Parents that should have been kept from Spawning


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

The last numbers I heard for walleye stocking in Pymatuning were around 4 million fry and 500k fingerlings yearly. With very little natural reproduction.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

That’s a shame he killed that big girl. Would have been better off keeping (3) 18”er’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Interesting last time i caught a baby walleye i called and they said they didnt stock. Natural reproduction was going well. But that was years ago.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

What if he didn't catch (3) 18"ers?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It's a walleye, not a bass, whats the big deal?


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Not to change the subject but how many deer that are pregnant are shot during gun Season. As long as he ate it so what it’s not the only walleye spawning.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> It's a walleye, not a bass, whats the big deal?


Really, what's the big deal?
They are out at the Ma


johnboy111711 said:


> It's a walleye, not a bass, whats the big deal?


Really, what's the big deal?
They are out in the Maumee snagging hundreds
of spawners while we speak.


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

REEL GRIP said:


> Really, what's the big deal?
> They are out at the Ma
> 
> Really, what's the big deal?
> ...


Fry up the eggs


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

pymy's reproduction is about 1%, that's why pa. and ohio stock so many. he kept one trophy not six, tell him congrats !


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

http://pfbc.pa.gov/bioreports/bio2017/1x09-20-Pymatuning.pdf

Pymi is supported stocking.


----------

